# 3 words to add



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

We're going to write a TC story! The rules are simple:

Each day, you may add EXACTLY 3 words (no more, no less) to the ongoing story, which you should put in *bold*.

You may attach any punctuation you'd like to your 3 words, AND you may if necessary edit the punctuation attached to the previous 3 words (you may not edit any punctuation before that).

Copy and paste the entire story from the previous post (unbold the previous 3 words) and add your words.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

*It was a
*
............................................


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It was an *unusually strong wind*


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

It was an unusually strong wind, *inciting terror among*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among* the squirrels which*


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which *had never experienced*


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

AR, the rules say you can only post 1 per day. Is it a new day where you live?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Bulldog said:


> It was an *unusually strong wind*


Changing "a" to "an" is acceptable. Changing "a" to "the" is not.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced *acorns falling horizontally*


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> AR, the rules say you can only post 1 per day. Is it a new day where you live?


Yeah, forgot about that one, apologies. I will not post tomorrow to make up for it.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Changing "a" to "an" is acceptable. Changing "a" to "the" is not.


Why? 'the' 'a' 'an' are the three articles in English and swapping them out does not change the meaning .....


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Yes, but it changes *a* meaning.

Long answer: if someone ends on "a", they're looking for the next person to say something that can be instantiated. If someone ends with "the", they're not.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. *However, the kittens*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Joe B said:


> It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced *acorns falling horizontally*


I just love this! It will keep me smiling all night...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

After my interjection - this is where we're at:



adriesba said:


> It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. *However, the kittens*


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Long answer: if someone ends on "a", they're looking for the next person to say something that can be instantiated. If someone ends with "the", they're not.


:lol:

...........


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

HenryPenfold said:


> :lol:
> 
> ...........


I can't think of a more technical way to say it at the moment, and I'm too lazy to try. A/an mean the same thing; they only exist as separate words for phonetical reasons. "The" is a different word altogether. If you're not gonna contribute to the story don't post in this thread.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I can't think of a more technical way to say it at the moment, and I'm too lazy to try. A/an mean the same thing; they only exist as separate words for phonetical reasons. "The" is a different word altogether. If you're not gonna contribute to the story don't post in this thread.


I was gonna contribute, but I need to understand the rules. I've caused distractions on other games due to my inability to understand even the simplest rules! I don't wanna frustrate anyone who wants the following person to instantiate, and my inadvertent switch of article, means that I ruined their expectation. Best to be clear.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, *much to their*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> AR, the rules say you can only post 1 per day. Is it a new day where you live?


I was sorry to read this rule. It may hamper the story if there aren't lots of people willing to hang around and follow the thread for the sake of three words a day. I'm not willing, personally, so the next go will be my last.

Live long and prosper. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their *surprise, felt feisty.*


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty *and in their*


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their *secure cat condo*


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Ingélou said:


> I was sorry to read this rule. It may hamper the story if there aren't lots of people willing to hang around and follow the thread for the sake of three words a day. I'm not willing, personally, so the next go will be my last.
> 
> Live long and prosper. :tiphat:


I put this in place as I didn't want 2 or 3 people to dominate the story. I was trying to judge the popularity; especially at the beginning, when the subject is being established.

*New rule:* you may make multiple posts a day, but you must wait for 9 other words to be added since your last post.

I hope this makes you reconsider.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I put this in place as I didn't want 2 or 3 people to dominate the story. I was trying to judge the popularity; especially at the beginning, when the subject is being established.
> 
> *New rule:* you may make multiple posts a day, but you must wait for 9 other words to be added since your last post.
> 
> I hope this makes you reconsider.


Would you also be prepared to relax your rule regarding swapping out articles?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I put this in place as I didn't want 2 or 3 people to dominate the story. I was trying to judge the popularity; especially at the beginning, when the subject is being established.
> 
> *New rule:* you may make multiple posts a day, but you must wait for 9 other words to be added since your last post.
> 
> I hope this makes you reconsider.


Thank you - yes, it does. :tiphat:

Having had a chance to see how it works, I think the 9-word gap between goes is a good rule - it means one can take an ongoing interest in the narrative without dominating the game and annoying people.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo *they were partying.*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying. 
*An old wizard*


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying. 
An old wizard* contextualised a precapitalist theory*

thanks https://www.elsewhere.org/pomo/
'a' does not count as a word does it?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Bwv 1080 said:


> It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.
> An old wizard* contextualised a precapitalist theory*
> 
> thanks https://www.elsewhere.org/pomo/
> 'a' does not count as a word does it?


I think it does - see the OP's post #12, above which clearly implies that 'a' is a word. (And why wouldn't it be a word, when it has spaces on each side and does a word's job?)

Which would mean you'd had four words! 

So presumably it now reads either -

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.
An old wizard *contextualised a precapitalist *

Or

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.
An old wizard *contextualised precapitalist theory
*
according to the choice of the next poster.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*But may we request clarification from the OP? Thank you. * :tiphat:


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Ok then this:

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.
An old wizard, *contextualizing precapitalist theories*,.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

HenryPenfold said:


> Would you also be prepared to relax your rule regarding swapping out articles?


Fine. You can substitute any articles in the previous 3 words interchangeably.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.
An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, *saw the kittens*


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.
An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens *and greatly disapproved*


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.
An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved *of their particularly*


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.
An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly *ostentatious display, plotted *


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.
An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted *educative magic and *


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and *existential philosophies while*


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while *eating rice. He*


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He *waved his wand*


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm guessing you mean wand?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Oy - give people time to edit! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, *intoning weird curses*.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

*Swoosh! The kittens*


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, *resplendent in their*


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their *comfy little mittens,*


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens*, that rhymed with*


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

HenryPenfold said:


> Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens*, that rhymed with*


I think you effectively locked the thread. I have no idea where one can go with that.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with *Britons (who think*


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think *pretty Peruvian princesses*


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses *hate alliteration, rhyming*


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming *as if their*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their *brains were fizzing*)


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), *now had squirrels*


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels *spurting from their*


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their *third eyes.

Now, *


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, *luckily enough, a(an)*


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, *luckily enough, a few miles away*


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, *a wandering bard*


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard *with a large*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large *clarsach was telling*


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling *anyone who would*


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would *lend him a*


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a * left boot that*


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that *had an ear*


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, *how to tune*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune *birch trees. He*


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune birch trees. He *wasn't particularly interested*


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune birch trees. He wasn't particularly interested *in the story.*


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune birch trees. He wasn't particularly interested in the story, *although in the*.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune birch trees. He wasn't particularly interested in the story, although in the *end, he acted.*


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune birch trees. He wasn't particularly interested in the story, although in the end, he acted.

*As he gathered*


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune birch trees. He wasn't particularly interested in the story, although in the end, he acted.

As he gathered *his wits, a*


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune birch trees. He wasn't particularly interested in the story, although in the end, he acted.

As he gathered his wits, a *murderous squirrel disemboweled*


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune birch trees. He wasn't particularly interested in the story, although in the end, he acted.

As he gathered his wits, a murderous squirrel disemboweled *two of the *


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune birch trees. He wasn't particularly interested in the story, although in the end, he acted.

As he gathered his wits, a murderous squirrel disemboweled two of the *old wizard's acolytes*


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune birch trees. He wasn't particularly interested in the story, although in the end, he acted.

As he gathered his wits, a murderous squirrel disemboweled two of the old wizard's acolytes *with a rusty*


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune birch trees. He wasn't particularly interested in the story, although in the end, he acted.

As he gathered his wits, a murderous squirrel disemboweled two of the old wizard's acolytes with a rusty *nail clipper, then*


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune birch trees. He wasn't particularly interested in the story, although in the end, he acted.

As he gathered his wits, a murderous squirrel disemboweled two of the old wizard's acolytes with a rusty nail clipper, then *without even a*


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune birch trees. He wasn't particularly interested in the story, although in the end, he acted.

As he gathered his wits, a murderous squirrel disemboweled two of the old wizard's acolytes with a rusty nail clipper, then without even *washing his paws*


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune birch trees. He wasn't particularly interested in the story, although in the end, he acted.

As he gathered his wits, a murderous squirrel disemboweled two of the old wizard's acolytes with a rusty nail clipper, then without even washing his paws, *he pulled off his*


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune birch trees. He wasn't particularly interested in the story, although in the end, he acted.

As he gathered his wits, a murderous squirrel disemboweled two of the old wizard's acolytes with a rusty nail clipper, then without even washing his paws, pulled off his *mask, revealing that**

*I removed one of Mikeh375's words because he added four instead of three. Doesn't change the meaning at all since the word "he" wasn't necessary in identifying the squirrel (or squirrel in disguise) as the actor.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune birch trees. He wasn't particularly interested in the story, although in the end, he acted.

As he gathered his wits, a murderous squirrel disemboweled two of the old wizard's acolytes *with a large*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

pianozach said:


> It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.
> 
> An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.
> 
> ...


Pianozach, you seem to have missed a couple of posts... 

To 'unstick' the tortuous narrative  ,I am going to carry on from Edward Bast's post, #81.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune birch trees. He wasn't particularly interested in the story, although in the end, he acted.

As he gathered his wits, a murderous squirrel disemboweled two of the old wizard's acolytes with a rusty nail clipper, then without even washing his paws, pulled off his mask, revealing that *one eye was*


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune birch trees. He wasn't particularly interested in the story, although in the end, he acted.

As he gathered his wits, a murderous squirrel disemboweled two of the old wizard's acolytes with a rusty nail clipper, then without even washing his paws, pulled off his mask, revealing that one eye was *an acorn It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune birch trees. He wasn't particularly interested in the story, although in the end, he acted.

As he gathered his wits, a murderous squirrel disemboweled two of the old wizard's acolytes with a rusty nail clipper, then without even washing his paws, pulled off his mask, revealing that one eye was an acorn prosthesis.*


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune birch trees. He wasn't particularly interested in the story, although in the end, he acted.

As he gathered his wits, a murderous squirrel disemboweled two of the old wizard's acolytes with a rusty nail clipper, then without even washing his paws, pulled off his mask, revealing that one eye was *an acorn It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune birch trees. He wasn't particularly interested in the story, although in the end, he acted.

As he gathered his wits, a murderous squirrel disemboweled two of the old wizard's acolytes with a rusty nail clipper, then without even washing his paws, pulled off his mask, revealing that one eye was an acorn prosthesis. This didn't hamper*


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune birch trees. He wasn't particularly interested in the story, although in the end, he acted.

As he gathered his wits, a murderous squirrel disemboweled two of the old wizard's acolytes with a rusty nail clipper, then without even washing his paws, pulled off his mask, revealing that one eye was an acorn prosthesis. This didn't hamper *his gruesome revenge
*


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune birch trees. He wasn't particularly interested in the story, although in the end, he acted.

As he gathered his wits, a murderous squirrel disemboweled two of the old wizard's acolytes with a rusty nail clipper, then without even washing his paws, pulled off his mask, revealing that one eye was an acorn prosthesis. This didn't hamper his gruesome revenge *for being forced*


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

It was an unusually strong wind, inciting terror among the squirrels which had never experienced acorns falling horizontally. However, the kittens, much to their surprise, felt feisty and in their secure cat condo they were partying.

An old wizard, contextualizing precapitalist theories, saw the kittens and greatly disapproved of their particularly ostentatious display, plotted educative magic and existential philosophies while eating rice. He waved his wand, intoning weird curses.

Swoosh! The kittens, resplendent in their comfy little mittens, that rhymed with Britons (who think pretty Peruvian princesses hate alliteration, rhyming as if their brains were fizzing), now had squirrels spurting from their third eyes.

Now, luckily enough, a few miles away, a wandering bard with a large clarsach was telling anyone who would lend him a left boot that had an ear, how to tune birch trees. He wasn't particularly interested in the story, although in the end, he acted.

As he gathered his wits, a murderous squirrel disemboweled two of the old wizard's acolytes with a rusty nail clipper, then without even washing his paws, pulled off his mask, revealing that one eye was an acorn prosthesis. This didn't hamper his gruesome revenge for being forced *to eat his*


----------

